# "No. 12, Red..."



## enezdez (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks For Looking.


Cheers,


Enezdez


----------



## Space Face (Jun 23, 2021)

Lovely car, daft decal spoils it imo.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice street shot! Reflections are something that are always hard to deal with, but you've minimized them quite well with the angle.



Space Face said:


> Lovely car, daft decal spoils it imo.



The number 12 is near and dear to us, especially in the south, made famous by Bobby Allison.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 23, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Nice street shot! Reflections are something that are always hard to deal with, but you've minimized them quite well with the angle.
> 
> 
> 
> The number 12 is near and dear to us, especially in the south, made famous by Bobby Allison.


Yeah, I had to Google him but I get that.  Just think on such a lovely car a more subtle decal could have been used.

Love American muscle cars.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice shot and normally I don't like decals, mostly because I see them on cars that are not impressive to begin with so they come off as an attempt (laughable) to make it look like a race car. Kind of like the little cars buzzing around with the coffee can exhaust tips and big race type wings on the back. But, I understand the #12 and that decal style looks very similar to the Hot Wheels flame decal which I do like. I love Hot Wheels, grew up on them. I'm sure most guys did.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 23, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Yeah, I had to Google him but I get that.


No idea if the owner is a NASCAR fan. LOL but living 30 mins from Talladega Superspeedway, and 45 mins from Heuytown, it's pretty ingrained around here.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice shot! That's a very nice car. I'm not very far from the Texas Motor Speedway. Traffic gets really crazy around there on race weekends.


----------



## enezdez (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank you everyone, this shot was taken during my lunch break, I only have 30 minutes...most of my recent shots taken with either the Fuji X-Pro 2 or 3 have been at this time for the last several months. 

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------

